# The ABCs of woodworking



## woodworms (Dec 2, 2010)

I found this one rather comical:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Very clever and funny. Good find.












 









.


----------



## woodworms (Dec 2, 2010)

Glad you liked it, here's another one from the same guy, he does some fairly funny videos:


----------



## johnwicks (Oct 30, 2010)

Very funny.


----------



## patriot46 (Jan 31, 2016)

Love that guy lol he is funny


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

That was cool..I have also seen him before and he seems like a good guy also.


----------

